

A Day in the Life of a Developer  - DavidCShepherd
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bo55r/a_day_in_the_life_of_a_developer_using_jira/
The new 2.0 release of the Atlassian Connector for Eclipse provides the latest and most complete access to Atlassian’s development and collaboration tools from within the Eclipse IDE. This provides developers with an integrated platform for managing issues, source code, builds, and code reviews. To illustrate the benefits of the connector this article will walk you through a day in the life of a developer using the Atlassian Connector for Eclipse and Tasktop Pro.
======
DavidCShepherd
Sorry, I put the wrong link. Here's the direct link:
<http://tasktop.com/blog/tasktop/atlassian-connector-eclipse>

------
fragmede
original link: <http://tasktop.com/blog/tasktop/atlassian-connector-eclipse>

